# moving to canaries



## DaVinci47 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello everyone I am a newby to this but here goes I and my family are looking to move to the canaries to start a business,its not the usual ex pat businesses,I need any help or advice regards licences i.e. where to go ,accomadation etc.I may be looking for a "sleeping partner"who in exchange for an ongoing % of my business could help me set up the business,or somebody to recomend a reliable Gestor.Any help gratefully recieved


----------

